# Tumblebug bale mover problem



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought a Tumblebug this summer for moving large round bales. It's set up so that the axle/brakes lock when the truck brakes are applied. After I've snagged a bale though, the mover doesn't straighten out and the hay doesn't fall into the cradle. Do I have to keep the brakes applied for this to happen, as I've just been trying to drive off and the axle is dragging on the ground still. Help?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=implment&th=99064

Is this how youre doing it?


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes. After I've snagged the bale and drive off, the mover doesn't settle back down and just drags the axle and the bale. What am I doing wrong? These bales aren't humongous, so the weight is definitely not the issue. The hay cradle just doesn't fall back into place.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

keep the break locked while you drive foward until the bale is lifted up and the cradle settles in place. Sometimes they still have problems if the ground is a little damp because the tire thst locks just wants to slid instead of lift the bale up.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> keep the break locked while you drive foward until the bale is lifted up and the cradle settles in place. Sometimes they still have problems if the ground is a little damp because the tire thst locks just wants to slid instead of lift the bale up.


Thanks. My ground hasn't been dry, until today. I didn't realize that the axle would stay locked while the brake was no longer applied. I'll try it again with my foot on the brake and the gas and see if it doesn't fall into place. Thanks again.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If the electric brakes arent working effectively you can use couple concrete blocks. Its more hassle but works wet, dry, whatever. I have elderly friend with one of these. He hadnt used it in years, then when I was with him getting some hay he bought, one of axles on trailer we were using to haul hay broke down and dumped hay along the hiway. Too far away to drive a tractor with bale spear so put some decent tires on the tumblebug and could tow it with pickup. It had set for years so electric brakes on it were useless, we just used concrete blocks and worked fine.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

PlowGirl said:


> Thanks. I'll try it again with my foot on the brake and the gas and see if it doesn't fall into place. Thanks again.


PlowGirl
I thought the brakes on the TumbleBug were to be connected to a hand operated switch and not to a trailer towing electrical setup. Putting your foot on a modern inertia type trailer brake setup will not activate the brakes while barely moving.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

This one was wired with the 6 or 7 way trailer towing plug. I think I'll take it back and have them rewire it to work off the headlights, so I don't have to keep getting out to unplug it. The brakes activate just fine, release just fine as well. When it's drier and lighter tomorrow I'm going to have another go at it and keep my foot on the brake while pulling away, until the hay is cradled properly, and then disconnecting the plug. Hope this works.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

you could wire it up with a toggle switch to lock the brakes


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

The one I used to have used a toggle switch to activate the brakes. I can't imagine how awkward it would be to be hooked to the truck brakes.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I moved 3 bales today, and keeping my foot on the brake while driving forward did make the hay and cradle fall into place correctly over the axle. I'd still like to rewire it to the headlights to make everything much easier. Thanks WYWWolf for the help.


----------

